# Soooo, what do I do for my 500th post??



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* So Pinky, I've hit my 500th post and I need 1 more bomb to get the second bomb award. So what to do? (Insert dramatic pause here)










*Pinky:* Who do you think your kidding, you're bombing the Herfabomber!!!

*Brain:* Yes, but I wanted people to guess... Now, I am out of town so there will be a delay in the launch, but what to do? I sent him 2 bombs, he sent me 3. What a silly Herfabomber, using regular math not Puff math. So 2 then 3 then&#8230;










*Pinky:* That many?

*Brain:* Or, we could have more fun with it. We could use regular math&#8230; Just launch a BIG single bomb&#8230;. Do to travel (and Mrs. Brain's refusal to launch on our behalf here) we will have some time to decide&#8230;


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

this is turning out to be an epic warhoto:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

All I can say is I'm glad Ian and Pete are on my/our side (ZK Brothers, that is)! :target: :target: :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't it funny how what others would see as a boring photo of some plain little boxes has the ability to fill us all with such a sense of unexpressible merriment?

And you, Ian, are a madman.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Good god! Please tell me that those are empty boxes and that's not what you're hitting Pete with. opcorn:

What the hell is going on here? What's gotten into everyone?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

holy mother of god! Ditto to what Shawn said...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* No, I'm deciding if I want to do that to the Herfabomber or just land a big one. That was a pic from my "Try to take over the world campaign". It is an option, but not decided yet. I should have realized that nobody would read past that picture.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.. This sounds like it wont be ending well at all. Whatever you do, just blow a person(s) mailbox outta the water!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha wow you're a crazy mother f***er.

My feet are up, I have a stogie lit, and I've got a beer in hand. Let's see some fireworks.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I say spread the brain love. Those who have felt the wrath think everyone should be under the control of the Brain.

(The batteries in that damn mind control device will not die! Curse you hairless tailed beast!)


____________

I remember that pic from the previous carpet bombing because one member couldn't see the pic on his phone so someone described it as 6 flat rate boxes wide, 4 tall. Then the guys response was just "wow". Exactly my thoughts. I think the more people that are graced with Brain Bombs the better.... unless it is going to Pete, because that is just funny.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> All I can say is I'm glad Ian and Pete are on my/our side (ZK Brothers, that is)! :target: :target: :bowdown::bowdown:


just keep believing that,Shawn,if it helps you sleep at night.

as for You,you freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius freakin' mouse,I don't care if you have priority boxes stacked to look like the Empire State Building,cuz after I survive this latest attack,I'm gonna blast you with so many Herfabombs it's gonna make the last scene in Dr. Strangelove look like one of those Afternoon School Specials.

to paraphrase an old saying.."when the world builds a better mouse,you nuke his little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse ass into orbit"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> And you, Ian, are a madman.


Just figured that out?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* No, I'm deciding if I want to do that to the Herfabomber or just land a big one. That was a pic from my "Try to take over the world campaign". It is an option, but not decided yet. I should have realized that nobody would read past that picture.


You should stack a bunch of those _inside _a big box, and mail the big box!

Evil, maniacal... and economical!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I think you guys are keeping the USPS in business. Hahaha.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You should stack a bunch of those _inside _a big box, and mail the big box!
> 
> Evil, maniacal... and economical!


Not to mention it makes the target have to open that many more boxes.. Even better!!

In the big box, put a lot of boxes with something that weighs about the same as cigars, and make the target open many of these before finding the real one


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Just figured that out?


Oh, no, I _knew_ it. It's just that your single-minded persistence is now causing it to _really _sink in...

I admit, I had thought perhaps you'd just had an unfortunate run of off luck with some bad cheese or something. 
Now I know - you ARE the cheese.


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

I say just bomb everyone and have a party


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

^^what he said^^


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ian and Pete :argue: Pete and Ian - Certifiably Crazy Lunatics... :crazy:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Not to mention it makes the target have to open that many more boxes.. Even better!!
> 
> In the big box, put a lot of boxes with something that weighs about the same as cigars, and make the target open many of these before finding the real one


don't get too clever,Connor....that little idea of yours could turn on you....I could just as easily do that to you,but you live in a dormitory,so all you'd have to do is ask your roomies to help you and you'd be done in 5 minutes.That'd be cheating,so it wouldn't be funny,and if it ain't funny,it ain't worth doin'.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't get too clever,Connor....that little idea of yours could turn on you....I could just as easily do that to you,but you live in a dormitory,so all you'd have to do is ask your roomies to help you and you'd be done in 5 minutes.That'd be cheating,so it wouldn't be funny,and if it ain't funny,it ain't worth doin'.


Ha! My roommates helping me? You dont know them at all, theyd laugh at me the whole time.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Haha. This actually sounds like a great game. Kind of like a mouse in a maze... how long will it take him to find the cheese?

Waitaminute... I know a little mouse... :evil:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Haha. This actually sounds like a great game. Kind of like a mouse in a maze... how long will it take him to find the cheese?
> 
> Waitaminute... I know a little mouse... :evil:


Sounds like someone may be taking my plan and running with it :mischief:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL, you really are nuts on soooooo many levels!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

holy crap. just when I thought the brain was finished, he goes and pulls this. can't wait to see the widespread mayhem. eep: :behindsofa:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> holy crap. just when I thought the brain was finished, he goes and pulls this. can't wait to see the widespread mayhem. eep: :behindsofa:


We all need to read the whole first post. That stack of boxes was an option for this, but been there, done that.... Now I've been given a better idea..... Boxes within boxes.. Hmmm... Oh yes, I know what I'm doing....... It will be just simple Puff math, not advanced... I sent 2, he sent 3, I'll send three to make it an even (puff math style) 5... But I now know how to make it special.... Yes, I have an idea....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good God Ian, you're even crazier than I thought. Can't wait to see the Herfabomber destruction!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh great guys, just give Ian more inspiration....this should work out well for everyone


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Oh great guys, just give Ian more inspiration....this should work out well for everyone


*Brain:* Truly inspring, Pinky on with the bomb building music. I have some building to do.

*Pinky:* Narf! Need I ask?

*Brain:* No, just put on the usual, Pantera's Vulgar Display of Power


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm trying to decided how to classify such a hit if that picture resembles the reality of the coming bomb. One one hand you could call it a cluster bomb for obvious reasons. On the other end it would be a hit that would go off in the poor postman's truck and slowly expand in order of magnitudes as it ruins everything about their daily routine until it is dropped on your front porch continuing its destruction and thus a thermobaric bomb.

Now, you do realize that Herfabomber my apply the Bush doctrine and pre-emptively strike given this warning?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> We all need to read the whole first post. That stack of boxes was an option for this, but been there, done that.... Now *I've been given a better idea..... Boxes within boxes*.. Hmmm... Oh yes, I know what I'm doing....... It will be just simple Puff math, not advanced... I sent 2, he sent 3, I'll send three to make it an even (puff math style) 5... But I now know how to make it special.... Yes, I have an idea....


YESSSSS!!! Youve been listening :ear:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I'm trying to decided how to classify such a hit if that picture resembles the reality of the coming bomb. One one hand you could call it a cluster bomb for obvious reasons. On the other end it would be a hit that would go off in the poor postman's truck and slowly expand in order of magnitudes as it ruins everything about their daily routine until it is dropped on your front porch continuing its destruction and thus a thermobaric bomb.
> 
> Now, you do realize that Herfabomber my apply the Bush doctrine and pre-emptively strike given this warning?


*Brain:* That was a picture of a past bomb. It was sent. As to the Bush Doctrine, although mentally damaged, Herfabomber is smarter then Bush. He knows it is best to know the situation before jumping in. (But yes there are WMD here.) My guess is that he is fortifying the lair and (if he survives) will counterstrike. That's what makes this fun. It is also why we both refused the non-ZK-on-ZK-aggression clause in our ZK oath.... Now Pinky hand me that large flat rate box!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm excited to be subscribed to this thread. this is gonna be interesting


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> YESSSSS!!! Youve been listening :ear:


*Brain:* But what you don't yet understand is where I will take that concept. I'm not only more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then you can imagine...

Oh, might have a new signature there...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* But what you don't yet understand is where I will take that concept.* I'm not only more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then you can imagine..*.
> 
> Oh, might have a new signature there...


from 1st hand experience = TRUST ME when I tell you tHis is TRUE!!!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

^I've seen him hit my brother in law with a trade and I can vouche for his insanity.. and that was just a friendly trade


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* But what you don't yet understand is where I will take that concept. I'm not only more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then you can imagine...
> 
> Oh, might have a new signature there...


Hmmm... Id like to see how far you take this if youre going further than that. This could be interesting


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

k-morelli said:


> ^I've seen him hit my brother in law with a trade and I can vouche for his insanity.. and that was just a friendly trade


did you see the "trade" with me?

Joe: Here Ian, here's a few cigars

Ian: Here Joe, here's an entire stash, and xicar cutter and lighter, oh and some of my buddies are sending you shitloads of awsome cigars too...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> YESSSSS!!! Youve been listening :ear:


he's not the only one who's been listening.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he's not the only one who's been listening.


Oh man, ive had the chance to make you ponder multiple things this week. Decide on that quote yet? :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Oh man, ive had the chance to make you ponder multiple things this week. Decide on that quote yet? :mischief:


Yeah..I think I'll keep the one I have,thanks.But,since you're so hellbent on helping The Brain dig his grave even deeper after I survive his next attack,maybe you can help him with his new signature....well,not so much his signature...after I'm done with him,it'll be more like his epitaph.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Yeah..I think I'll keep the one I have,thanks.But,since you're so hellbent on helping The Brain dig his grave even deeper after I survive his next attack,maybe you can help him with his new signature....well,not so much his signature...after I'm done with him,it'll be more like his epitaph.


That sounds like a pretty big threat. Id advise that the brain stay under the radar for a little while.

And ill try to think of one haha


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> That sounds like a pretty big threat. Id advise that the brain stay under the radar for a little while.
> 
> And ill try to think of one haha


In case you haven't figured it out, I don't do "under the radar".


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> In case you haven't figured it out, I don't do "under the radar".


Fair enough. Guess youll just have to bomb him first then


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shibby said:


> That sounds like a pretty big threat. Id advise that the brain stay under the radar for a little while.
> 
> And ill try to think of one haha


I don't even think The_Brain knows where "under the radar" is


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gentleman - this is only one of many installments to come. It will be bigger than Ali v Frazier I, II & III; bigger than all the World Series; bigger than all the Super Bowls; bigger than all the NBA Finals; waay bigger than the Winter Olypics and even the Summer Olympics and will probably go on for as long as all of those epic events.

The only thing it may not rival is the collapse of the Red Sox in this years pennant race (sorry Kipp...:doh


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> That sounds like a pretty big threat. Id advise that the brain stay under the radar for a little while.
> 
> And ill try to think of one haha


radar is for amateurs;when tracking targets,nothing beats a spy satellite.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Gentleman - this is only one of many installments to come. It will be bigger than Ali v Frazier I, II & III; bigger than all the World Series; bigger than all the Super Bowls; bigger than all the NBA Finals; waay bigger than the Winter Olypics and even the Summer Olympics and will probably go on for as long as all of those epic events.
> 
> The only thing it may not rival is the collapse of the Red Sox in this years pennant race (sorry Kipp...:doh


I wasn't getting a grasp on how huge you were talking.... until the last part. We are talking mega huge here boys!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* But what you don't yet understand is where I will take that concept. I'm not only more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then *I* can imagine...
> 
> Oh, might have a new signature there...


fixed it..I believe that's what you were implying,you freakin' mouse!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> fixed it..I believe that's what you were implying,you freakin' mouse!


Just you wait, while I'm away Mrs. Brain has picked up the ancillary supplies required for this mind destruction bomb. As soon as I get home I will launch, and this should finish off what's left of that fractured psyche of yours.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* Brain! Brain! It looks like we will be home tomorrow night until Saturday morning.

*Brain:* Excellent!! We should be able to launch Saturday!!

*Pinky:* He's going to be furious when he opens 3 boxes full of Acid Blondie's...

*Brain:* No, no... That was an option we considered, but we have a better plan. It will still be three packages.

Package #1 was inspired by our daily smokers.
Package #2 was inspired by none other then Zilla himself.
And Package #3 will be the coup de grace. This one will finish this. His fractured mind will not be able to handle this one. This one was inspired by conversations here.

*Pinky:* And the Acids?

*Brian:* I already told you, the flaw in that plan is that I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Call me crazy but I'm pulling for Brain. Take 'em out buddy! Take 'em ALL out!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* And the *Acids*?
> 
> *Brian:* I already told you, the flaw in that plan is that *I wouldn't buy them*.


I think Ian has just done us a great favor by painting a HUGE target on his own back, one distinctly smelling of various herbs, oils and botanicals.

Ready, aim . . .

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I think Ian has just done us a great favor by painting a HUGE target on his own back, one distinctly smelling of various herbs, oils and botanicals.
> 
> Ready, aim . . .
> 
> :ss


Like I don't already have a HUGE target on my back?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Like I don't already have a HUGE target on my back?


Certainly not one as, well . . . perfume-ey.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Like I don't already have a HUGE target on my back?


well said sir, well said


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Certainly not one as, well . . . perfume-ey.


It's ok, Mrs. Brain smokes them.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

the_brain said:


> It's ok, Mrs. Brain smokes them.


Ya know.. If they werent so expensive they would be a good way to get my friends out to smoke with me more often.. Hmmmmm


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> It's ok, Mrs. Brain smokes them.


I would drop my last squid testicle for a wife that would enjoy a good cigar.

Or an ACID.

:drum:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I would drop my last squid testicle for a wife that would enjoy a good cigar.
> 
> Or an ACID.
> 
> :drum:


Think that is cool? She assisted with these experiments...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-questions/65rh vs 70rh a review

freezing in reverse


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

First bomb, 9405503699300236656575
Second bomb, 9405503699300236656629
Third bomb (mind destruction bomb), 9405503699300236656605


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's fine....bring it....do yer worst...my defenses are at their highest level and I've never been more ready a counterstrike in my life. The wheels are in motion and they're gonna steamroll right over you and then back up and do it again just to see if "reverse" works.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's fine....bring it....do yer worst...my defenses are at their highest level and I've never been more ready a counterstrike in my life. The wheels are in motion and they're gonna steamroll right over you and then back up and do it again just to see if "reverse" works.


After my mind destruction bomb lands, your not going to have enough mental capacity to launch. I realize now why my mind control bombs didn't work, and it's going to fry that thing you call a brain.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

uh oh, this is not going to end well.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> After my mind destruction bomb lands, your not going to have enough mental capacity to launch. I realize now why my mind control bombs didn't work, and it's going to fry that thing you call a brain.


is that so..well,it's a well-known fact that the average human only uses like 5-10% of their brain's capacity anyway,so even if this "mind-destroying" thing of yours does work,I figger that'll leave me with like 97-98% of unused brainpower to work with..which is more than enough to deal with your genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse ass..so HA!!!!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> is that so..well,it's a well-known fact that the average human only uses like 5-10% of their brain's capacity anyway,so even if this "mind-destroying" thing of yours does work,I *figger *that'll leave me with like 97-98% of unused brainpower to work with..which is more than enough to deal with your genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse ass..so HA!!!!


I think the mind destroying device is working.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Go brain.... go brain....


----------

